# B-29 Superfortresses FIFI and Doc Fly Together!



## MilitaryAttractions (Jul 26, 2017)

First time in over 50 years multiple B-29s have flown in formation together


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2017)

Great to see but it's a bit of a stretch to call it a "formation" in my opinion. Thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2017)

But that is pretty awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)

Fabulous!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2017)

Found this


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 28, 2017)

Cool vids, guys


----------



## Builder 2010 (Jul 29, 2017)

The bombardier had the best view in the house! What was that black apparatus on the right side? Noisy. Imagine it was brutal being the tail gunner and having to sit back there on long distance bomb runs in the Pacific. They did a beautiful job in restoring Doc.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2017)

My guess would be that it is the computing gunsight for the forward top and bottom turrets


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Greyman (Jul 29, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> My guess would be that it is the computing gunsight for the forward top and bottom turrets


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------

